#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  pml Training Manual

## toshiba_a100912

Dear All,
Do You Have "PDMS 11.6  PML  TRAINING MANUAL"?


ThanksSee More: pml Training Manual

----------


## danieljk

pls find attached..

----------


## toshiba_a100912

Dear My best friend,
thanks For Your Attention.
I Want Document Manual That Wrote by AVEVA Company For Training PML. (like Training Other Modules)
Yours Faithfully

----------


## pdms64v

Regards

----------


## toshiba_a100912

dear my friend
thanks for attachment
this is very useful
but i am looking for document "PML AVEVA training manual " like another training manual
for example:
steel work training manual
pipework training manual, .... .
i saw hardcopy of this document but i need soft.
thanks

----------


## yogi pratama

Please share video tutorial to create macros

thanks

----------


## danieljk

pls find aveva training matl for PML..

----------


## yogi pratama

Please video training PML 

Thanks,

----------


## yogi pratama

Please video training PML 

Thanks,

----------


## Valdemar Teysh

for Toshiba**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I'M seeking TM-1401, a new one for 12 version

----------


## mkhurram79

thnaks

----------


## aschena

Dear friend, i have one problem.
I want to create a tools where with a pick on 3D view can give the real position of the point(like position explicity). Anyone have a solution?

Thank you

----------


## lorimer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: pml Training Manual

----------


## galant1960

thank you for all

----------


## swooosh

This PML seems a bit of a dark art. Is there a simpler way of making PDMS toolboxes work with multi function peramiters?
You know say when you create a hole in a member, you have to sit at the correct level in the heirachy, I can only think of PML to be able to set these definitions.

Help would be appreciated, even if it just point's me in the right direction.

Regards

Swooosh

----------


## LotteMae

Does anyone have any video training for PML?

----------


## Mons

thanks man!!

----------


## Han_BFY

Thanks so much.... a great share file.... keep it up

----------


## samir5101

dear sir,

I need pdms video tutorial on urgent basis. can you provide me link or any pdms training manual series of 12. awaiting of your response thank you and regards,
samir ahmed



> thnaks

----------


## Han_BFY

This might help

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - PDMS Video

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - PML Manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## balajivangaru

Thank..s....s...s...s.  Han_BFY

----------


## nddhuri

Hi,

Can i get the training manual for PML??????

Thanks in advance

----------


## harishwega

Hi,
I have started to learn programmable macro language of AVEVA PDMS.But I felt,there is no proper training manual for it.Even aveva manuals on software customization and reference have not explained it from the basics.So I am in need of concepts of basics programming and pml training manuals.Can anyone help me ?

Note:The useful links mentioned above in this thread are inactive.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Han_BFY

Hi Guys,

This may help you -> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
T

----------

